# A Good Watch For A 15 Year Old's Confirmation - Suggestions?



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

I have been "employed" to find a good watch for a 15 year old boy's confirmation gift. I have to get the watch by May 2nd.









Here's the criteria: cost of Â£250, clean design ( can have a chronograph ), dark/black dial, preferably lightweight ( titanium? could also be stainless of course as long as it's not too heavy/chunky ) and not too big ( I'd say not over 40-mm ). Movement can be either Automatic/Kinetic or Quartz.

Now, I know there's a variety of watches to choose from but I thought I'd apply to your expertise before I go ahead and get one. Which watch would be a good choice? Any suggestions will be appreciated!









Knut


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Would have to be tough as nails to last on a 15 year old and at that price budget you'd want it to last.

So I'd suggest a Seiko Kinetic of some sort or if the budget was smaller a Vostok Amphibia 200m waterproof version.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I think Potz is right, a RLT 23 or 25 would be just right, Roy might even engrave the date on for you which would be a nice touch


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

I also agree with Potz, hey and you could get yourself something with the change 

Foz


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

You might also want to look at some of the Citizen eco-drives, like the Promaster Tough. The PMT56-2711 is 200m WR, titanium with sapphire glass and less than Â£200 (although you'd need to import so add duty to that). Clean, military type dial with a perpetual calendar, 40mm diameter.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

RLT 16?


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

jasonm said:


> RLT 16?


I didn't even think of the RLT watches - what was I thinking of?














Sorry...







That would be a great idea, and something very special. Do they come with a box?

Knut


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

They do Knut, drop Roy a line, hes very helpfull and will help with any personal touches 

I have one of tese and they look nicer in the flesh than the photos...


----------



## m58dh (Aug 22, 2004)

This watch symbolizes a special occasion in the young mans life therefore It should reflect a more traditional design. A confirmation watch is something that could theoretically become an heirloom thus it should reflect classic styling and have a movement that will stand the test of time. For that reason I'd recommend something with an automatic or manual wind ETA movement. They are easy to service and get parts for and any jewelers worth his salt would have access to parts for them.

My recommendations are the RLT-5 (36mm), the RLT-26 (35mm) or a Sandoz submariner (37 or 40mm). Another watch brand I'd look at is the D. Freemont brand, I have two of them the Panama and the New Yorker and they are beautiful. The New Yorker is probably closest to your price range at $390.00 USD but the Panama is just a shade under $500.00. Both of these watches have sapphire crystals and viewbacks, not sure how keen you are on viewbacks (I'm not) but on these watches they don't even both me they're so great looking.

All of the watches I've suggested could be passed on to the next generation, they are classic in design and are very smooth. I have the RLT-5 and it is a special watch! I would have also added the RLT-15 to my list but they are sold out, the 15 would be a watch which would make a 15 year old feel like he is the coolest kid on the block!

Michael


----------



## fredbloggs (Feb 25, 2006)

Would a 15 year old appreciate an automatic? Wouldn't they want something quartz and a bit younger and funkier?


----------



## m58dh (Aug 22, 2004)

If I were a 15 year old, I'd want something special. That's probably why I still have my first watch a manual wind Timex that I got when I was no older that 11-12. It's now 36 years old and one of my most cherished pieces. I also have the manual wind Futura that my mother brought me at 18 when I left for boot camp, however, I only have one quartz that's over 15 years old that still functions well.

Teenagers tend to want the trendy stuff, but in a year or two when the trend dies it'll be tossed aside for the next trend. I think you've got to look a little into the future. My daughter is 17 and while she likes alot of the trendy styled watches that are out, she's been reluctant to purchase one because she recognizes that the fad won't last. Therefore her main timepiece is a more traditionally styled one.

Purchasing a quartz watch (such as the recommended RLT-15 which is sold out) is fine as long as it has a very good movement (which the 15 has) however, one thing I recognize about kids (my daughter and my 16 year old foster son included) when a watch dies, they throw it in a drawer rather than taking it to have the battery replaced, in fact it's usually dad, the man with few quartz watches who wind up taking them in to have the battery replaced.


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

fredbloggs said:


> Would a 15 year old appreciate an automatic? Wouldn't they want something quartz and a bit younger and funkier?


I thought so at first myself, and I agree that they probably prefer something funky. But I reckon' that anything funky will eventually be "unfunky"







which will leave him with a watch that won't get any wrist-time. Just a thought though, and you are spot on with what a 15 year old would prefer. This is a dilemma...!









Knut



Dave ME said:


> You might also want to look at some of the Citizen eco-drives, like the Promaster Tough. The PMT56-2711 is 200m WR, titanium with sapphire glass and less than Â£200 (although you'd need to import so add duty to that). Clean, military type dial with a perpetual calendar, 40mm diameter.


Yepp - that's a good looking watch ( just checked it out ). The perpetual is an added bonus - I also found a good looking Seiko ( the SLT055P ) with that function. Thanks for the suggestion.

Knut


----------



## fredbloggs (Feb 25, 2006)

You say that, but 50's daddyness, 60's Beatleness, 70's funkiness and 80's brazeness is all in again.

2000 and funky can still look great in 10 years time.

A Doxa might go down well looks-wise... but they are all mechanical aren't they?

What about a top notch Seiko or something..


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

fredbloggs said:


> You say that, but 50's daddyness, 60's Beatleness, 70's funkiness and 80's brazeness is all in again.
> 
> 2000 and funky can still look great in 10 years time.
> 
> ...


I have found this one that I'm considering as a candidate - a titanium perpetual date Seiko SLT055P - I think it looks good now, and probably will look good in 10 years time. It sort of looks "funky" yet has a classic look. I am also seriously considering a RLT 16, if I can get it with a bracelet. Anyway, here's the pic of the Seiko:










Knut



jasonm said:


> They do Knut, drop Roy a line, hes very helpfull and will help with any personal touches
> 
> I have one of tese and they look nicer in the flesh than the photos...


Thanks for the suggestion - again, they look great and I am considering the black dial. I have emailed Roy a couple of questions. I think these are great value, and it is special to have a watch that your neighbour definately does not have...!









Knut



m58dh said:


> This watch symbolizes a special occasion in the young mans life therefore It should reflect a more traditional design. A confirmation watch is something that could theoretically become an heirloom thus it should reflect classic styling and have a movement that will stand the test of time. For that reason I'd recommend something with an automatic or manual wind ETA movement. They are easy to service and get parts for and any jewelers worth his salt would have access to parts for them.
> 
> My recommendations are the RLT-5 (36mm), the RLT-26 (35mm) or a Sandoz submariner (37 or 40mm). Another watch brand I'd look at is the D. Freemont brand, I have two of them the Panama and the New Yorker and they are beautiful. The New Yorker is probably closest to your price range at $390.00 USD but the Panama is just a shade under $500.00. Both of these watches have sapphire crystals and viewbacks, not sure how keen you are on viewbacks (I'm not) but on these watches they don't even both me they're so great looking.
> 
> ...


Thanks! I'll check out the Sandoz submariner as well.









Knut


----------



## fredbloggs (Feb 25, 2006)

The only thing that worries me about watches like that is how the watch would look with another strap? Cos some of those modern designs look a bit too integrated.. if you know what I mean...


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Just my pennies worth, I think the Seiko looks good and I'm sure he would enjoy it. However in years to come it would be great if you got him a watch that would'nt look out of place in time to come as well as being personalised for him


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2006)

Giving a 15 year old a Â£250 watch is a waste of money. Better off giving them a box of 1 x Â£25 watch and a Â£225 gift voucher.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Giving a 15 year old a Â£15 watch is OK but the Â£225 gift voucher is a waste of money!!!!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

A Seiko is a Seiko and will perhaps be regarded as just another watch, but, imagine if you can present him with a RLT16 engraved with his confirmation date, and be able to tell him it was put together by hand by a watchmaker and there are probably less than 50 examples created so far in the world, I think it may be regarded more highly...

Just my opinon


----------



## fredbloggs (Feb 25, 2006)

He's 15. It will get wrecked.

I reckon a cut price Seiko from the net plus money in the bank (that he can't spend all at once) is best bet. That way you get a Â£250 watch (by high street prices) for about Â£90 and he'll have Â£160 in the bank for a rainy day(s).


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Then you might as well give him cash in an account, unless Im not grasping the situation, the watch is supposed to represent a special day in his life, not be a present of a watch......


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Im with Jason on this. Its a celebration item not a birthday present... make it special or just put it in an account so he can buy a Clio when hes 17....


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

"Jesus is wealth" watch  .


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

raketakat said:


> "Jesus is wealth" watch  .


Is that from the Elizabeth Duke collection at Argos? That should leave plenty of change from Knut's Â£250 budget to get something decent as well!


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

hotmog said:


> Is that from the Elizabeth Duke collection at Argos? That should leave plenty of change from Knut's Â£250 budget to get something decent as well!


They are rather special and expensive







.

I would post a link to "Jesus is watches" but Roy might lose custom 







.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I would also get quartz ... the responsibilty of looking after a mechanical at 15 ! .... too much









If I was 15 I wouldn't want an RLT16, I would want something either military style (perhaps not good seeing as its a confirmation) or a Seiko SNL029P1 Sportura Kinetic Chronograph on a bracelet (straps are no good when you are 15!)


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

While going completely off topic







google "Jesus army watch" and see that it is based on the nice Nomos Tangente







- but is not for sale







.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

True, but when hes a boring old wis like us lot







in 30 years time, he might appreciate a RLT16 more, lets face it, when your 15 your not expecting to get a pressie you actually like..









Adults know best


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> True, but when hes a boring old wis like us lot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Buy him the `16, show it to him then put it in a safety deposit box and tell him he can have it when he`s old enough to appreciate it


----------



## fredbloggs (Feb 25, 2006)

What kind of 15 year old is he? What kind of clothes does he wear? Is he a Volcom loony? A kappa chavva? Or a scruff? You can't just get him a 'watch lovers' watch like an RLT and expect him to appreciate it or like it. Or for it to suit him.

I reckon that Seiko above is far more apt for a 15 year old, probably matches his clothes and interests more... you can pick one of those up for less than half retail if youlook around.

Then again, he might be one of those frighteningly rare and odd adult boy men. The kind that have Harold Bishop's mannerisms at 15...


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

jasonm said:


> A Seiko is a Seiko and will perhaps be regarded as just another watch, but, imagine if you can present him with a RLT16 engraved with his confirmation date, and be able to tell him it was put together by hand by a watchmaker and there are probably less than 50 examples created so far in the world, I think it may be regarded more highly...
> 
> Just my opinon


Yepp - I have come to the same conclusion. I'll get an mech. automatic ( possibly the RLT16 with a bracelet, and the leather band on the side ). I have noticed that the bracelets on a lot of the Seiko's and Citizen's are sort of integrated with the watchcase. I'm not too keen on that, and it means you have to get an original bracelet if the existing one breaks. May be a problem later on? I'll go for a mech. watch with a classic style - I know he probably won't wear it now anyway ( they use their mobile phones as watches these days...







). Hopefully he will hang on to it and someday appreciate the marvel of watches!









THANKS EVERYONE FOR TAKING THE TIME TO MAKE SUGGESTIONS AND COMMENTS - IT'S HIGHLY APPRECIATED!

Knut


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Has or could anyone ask him what he wants ?

regards

Bill


----------



## ENY55V (Mar 17, 2006)

Now, I know there's a variety of watches to choose from but I thought I'd apply to your expertise before I go ahead and get one. Which watch would be a good choice? Any suggestions will be appreciated!









I agree with most replies - the watch ought ot be something special and - SEIKO, CITIZEN and all the others, are most definately NOT Special watches.

I cannot make any comments about RLT watches - as I don't really know the brand well enough. The RLT 23 or 25 looks VERY NICE indeed for a watch with Swiss ETA automatic movement.

The price is very keen, for sure.

I feel, however, that a nice yellow gold watch could go down really well. Unfortunately, we would be talking second hand but a nice Omega, Zenith, Favre-Leuba manual movement or automatic watch, for around Â£200, should go down really well.

There are plenty of bargains out there - some looks almost new - and if you are able to find one for Â£150/Â£185, you know very well than in a few (10) years time - its value, will be just the same and not Â£25 like one would get for a Seiko, Pulsar, Citizen and so on.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

ENY55V said:


> you know very well than in a few (10) years time - its value, will be just the same and not Â£25 like one would get for a Seiko, Pulsar, Citizen and so on.


Does "and so on" include Grovana







?


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

williamsat said:


> Has or could anyone ask him what he wants ?
> 
> regards
> 
> Bill


He dosen't wear a watch ( ! ) - uses his mobile phone for telling time... As far as I know the watch will be a gift like any other gift, but instead of a piece of silver, or money, he'll get something he can actually use ( come to think of it, money is something you can use...







but in the hands of a 15 year old I doubt they'll last very long ).

Knut


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Its better than a bloomin bible, which is what I got


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I got a pair of ice skates


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Its better than a bloomin bible, which is what I got


It clearly did you no good  .

Didn't you read it







?


----------



## ENY55V (Mar 17, 2006)

raketakat said:


> ENY55V said:
> 
> 
> > you know very well than in a few (10) years time - its value, will be just the same and not Â£25 like one would get for a Seiko, Pulsar, Citizen and so on.
> ...


That will include Rolex too - as a matter of fact. Only a few watches will keep 100% of their original value.

SMART......







-


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

ENY55V said:


> raketakat said:
> 
> 
> > ENY55V said:
> ...


Please don't hit me







. I have a "condition"







.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

raketakat said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > Its better than a bloomin bible, which is what I got
> ...


I read some.....Plot was a bit thin....


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

jasonm said:


> I read some.....Plot was a bit thin....










Plenty of sex and violence though







.....but no watches







.


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

raketakat said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > I read some.....Plot was a bit thin....
> ...


I bet if you look there will be some reference to a watch 'name'

Bill


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)




----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

williamsat said:


> raketakat said:
> 
> 
> > jasonm said:
> ...


The Alpha and the Omega. It must be a sign







.

The end is nigh







........


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

What about ' Jacob '









As in 'Ill cut your Jacobs off'...What film?


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

My son is just 16 - he borrowed my Seiko Orange Knight and a Citizen Tough Eco-Drive - he loves them and won't give them back


----------



## fredbloggs (Feb 25, 2006)

To a 15 year old (indeed to a 30 year old) a nice Seiko can be highly desirable.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

fredbloggs said:


> To a 15 year old (indeed to a 30 year old) a nice Seiko can be highly desirable.


Yeah but so is Slipknot and jeans that are 10 sizes too big, and Vauxhall Corsas with 20 inch rims and 4 x12 inch subs and a purple pearl paintjob...

Like I say, they know nothing


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

jasonm said:


> What about ' Jacob '
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Here's Jacob sheep with his "crackers" - reminds me of Markf for some reason







.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

His balls are long man!!









Sorry for the hijack Knut


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Knut ignore the filth that this site often displays









I'm with Jase on it being a special gift, something he'd treasure, he may not appreciate it at 15 but by the time he's 50 he will  I wich I'd have had something similar.

I'd go for something classic and dressy, a sporty or modern style won't portray the right gravitas imho.


----------



## Katt (Jun 3, 2005)

I'd just like to suggest that you get a Stainless steel cased one... Not a plated one that will wear down over time... Think long term cool classic rather than short term flashy fashion... I agree with getting a non-integrated strap variety... Gives plenty of options over the years of its possible use...

Joli.


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

jasonm said:


> What about ' Jacob '
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Snatch, one of my all time favourites.

Foz


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Mine too Foz


----------



## julian (Jun 3, 2003)

Lucky boy ! The bishop made me eat a shovelfull of gravel then hit me with broken bottle .Bloody pervert.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Hot gravel?

You were lucky.......


----------



## fredbloggs (Feb 25, 2006)

Shouldn't he have a watch he can enjoy for now rather than one he'll appreciate in 20 years time?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

If it was to be just a gift I would agree with you, but as a symbol of his confirmation day I think something a bit special is more thoughtfull....


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

fredbloggs said:


> Shouldn't he have a watch he can enjoy for now rather than one he'll appreciate in 20 years time?


That would seem to be the obvious choice but the "trouble" though seems to be that he dosen't wear a watch at all







( please note that I'm not the one giving it to him, I merely got the job to find a good watch ). He uses his mobile phone as a watch. That's why he most likely won't wear a watch at this time no matter what it looks like.














I was given the criterias ( i.e. price, etc. ) from the people who are giving him the watch. Anyway, I think that going with a more classic watch with a mech. movement might be a better choice than getting something else that look good now but might be "old fashioned" in a few years. I honestly don't know what to choose







, and therefore all your suggestions have been very helpful in deciding.









Knut


----------



## Matt V. (Mar 29, 2006)

I'm 15 and I appreciate automatic watches!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Matt....

You tell em


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Matt V. said:


> I'm 15 and I appreciate automatic watches!


Hi Matt







. It would be nice to hear your views on the various brands and designs. What do you like







?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Matt, we need some young blood, there`s more then enough oldies here already









BTW the only confirmation I got was that I was a complete pain in the neck


----------



## jonsedar (Mar 13, 2005)

Waddabout an O&W M# series?

I bought myself an M4 to mark my graduation last year. Highly versatile, dependable, useful (the lume and bezel would cool for a 15 yr old) and the look can be so easily changed by a different strap. I got mine on bracelet and have since bought a NATO and rubber strap and it looks great in all situations.

Plus I reckon the novelty of it being an automatic mech should get him really interested. I'd have loved something as cool as a watch that didnt need batteries when I was younger (hell, I still do!) and that there's a bunch of cogs, gears and a rotor whizzing round inside like a proper machine.


----------



## Isthmus (Sep 29, 2005)

Get him an Orange Monster on a stainless steel bracelet. Even if he is not a watch wearer, the large chunk watch is so unique and funky looking that he'll be the envy of all his friends. he might have to learn how to fight though, since the bullies will most likely try to take it from him. Great watch, unique design, very youthful without looking cartoonish (some of these old-coots might argue that point), and best of all, Excellent price (about US$130 from ebay). here's a pic if you are interested:










By the way, Seiko Monsters are automatics (mechanicals); they are superbly built (so they will likely take most of the abuse a 15 year old is likely to give them; and the bracelets are not integrated - they are attached normally and can easily be swapped for any bracelet or strap of the appropriat lug width, so long as it doesn't have curved ends.


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

Isthmus said:


> Get him an Orange Monster on a stainless steel bracelet. Even if he is not a watch wearer, the large chunk watch is so unique and funky looking that he'll be the envy of all his friends. he might have to learn how to fight though, since the bullies will most likely try to take it from him. Great watch, unique design, very youthful without looking cartoonish (some of these old-coots might argue that point), and best of all, Excellent price (about US$130 from ebay). here's a pic if you are interested:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the suggestion. I actually considered several Seiko's, including he Orange Monster. They are great value for money ( I have several Seiko's myself ). Still, I have ended up on a classic, black dial automatic watch.

Knut


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Can anyone tell me how this finished up? What watch was it that was purchased?

It's like reading a book and finding the last few pages missing :sadwalk:


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

Oh yes... I can fill in the blanks  A lot of back and forth between choices and suggestions - all good watches and all would be suitable for a 15 year old. What I actually ended up with was a SEIKO Sportura Titanium with a GMT hand, and I think even a perpetual calendar ( to be honest I can't quite remember... I have searched for the watch ever since I saw this post, but couldn't find the picture of it - I'll keep searching and post it if/when I find it ).

BTW: seems to have been a good choice. Last I heard he was wearing it more or less every day


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

Well, another quick search and I did find it - called the SLT 047, with a perpetual calendar and a 10 year battery.

Hmmm... now that I look at it I really want one myself... :blink:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

excellent. If he's wearing it daily then it was a good choice :yes:

Thanks for the update Knut :thumbsup:

PS - I got a bible too :frusty:


----------

